# Sticky  Cool Videos



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

I found this Brilliant Model Train Layout video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWZ-9AWyGkA&feature=related

Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great layout, that took a few hours to construct!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ... 3-rail ... sweet! Excellent three-dimensional height and depth.

"World's most impressive" though? Well ...

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Some really nice work in that layout - I really liked the water wheel.

World's most? - Not too sure about that - but it was impressive to me.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw that one before! Awesome! Love the H2O wheel! :thumbsup:


----------



## mailamaynard (Sep 26, 2011)

it is indeed brilliant. i love it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You got to hand it to those North Carolina modelers. LOL


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I saw the layout after taking a train ride through the mountains.

The layout is impressive, as is the collection of locos and cars which surround the room.

I think the best part of the video is the little boy at the beginning of the clip.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Great layout, that took a few hours to construct!


 Great layout !

GRJ , what gauge would that be ?

I don't think it is H O !


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl22e1yQ7ZQ

An outside railroad. Seeing two Big Boys in an MU setup was neat, then you see why as the coal cars come into view. That is a long train. And there is another little surprise at the 1:55 mark if you ignore the splash screen.


----------



## GuilliversGate (May 19, 2014)

I like the guy under the tree watching the train go by.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

wearied question.
anit the trains on the double track running on the wrong track??

thought the engineer is supposed to be on the out side of a two track section??


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Not a model layout but CN on fire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8RvoppZT0Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Not a model layout but CN on fire.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8RvoppZT0Y&feature=player_embedded


Things like that are always so much more impressive at night!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love all the idiot comments to the video. I think calling 911 was the proper thing, even though he didn't describe the exact situation accurately. They did spew a lot of sparks, so it's likely there could have been some brush fires behind them.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

GoKart + Abandon Rails = Something pretty cool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7buTCULLeY


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice layout. I like the detail.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I love all the idiot comments to the video. I think calling 911 was the proper thing, even though he didn't describe the exact situation accurately. They did spew a lot of sparks, so it's likely there could have been some brush fires behind them.


You should have seen the argument about smoke fluid. I can't remember if was here or OGR.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

*AWESOME!!*



SBRacing said:


> GoKart + Abandon Rails = Something pretty cool
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7buTCULLeY


Now that would be just waaaayyyyyy too much fun........:sold:


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello people, 
this I have at home.
There's not much, it's like a micro-assembly, but do me a pleasure. This is the scale of the "TT" means 1:120 .


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice video. I like the first engine. I don't think I've ever seen it before.


----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

For us in Slovakia and in the Czech republic it is very popular and is still used locomotive. There were more version and still run a variety of modernisation.This particular T478.3 after modernization denoted by 753 was designed for freight trains. 
750(looks the same) for passenger trains .
If anyone would like to more information :

https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokomotiva_753 

Will need to use the online compiler, the apartment is air conditioned "google translator".

And I will add one more of my video


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I looked at your Wikipedia link. I can't read language, but I like the pictures.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like a lot of the European double-headed locomotives, I think they look cool. The US built several in the past, and I liked them too, but we have nothing these days that I know of.


----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello,
I have a new video. It looks a little better.




What do you say?
If he wants to see more clicks


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great video Okey539.


----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello, today I was looking at "albatross" 498.104.
Extraordinary steam driving.






:smilie_daumenpos:

Thanks for view. Let´s subscribe.


----------



## trainmeup (Aug 27, 2018)

prorail said:


> I found this Brilliant Model Train Layout video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWZ-9AWyGkA&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy!:thumbsup:


Yes this is a cool video. I would love to see some 4K videos of folks layouts and setups. One day I hope to have mine ready for something like that.


----------



## trainmeup (Aug 27, 2018)

Okey539 said:


> Hello people,
> this I have at home.
> There's not much, it's like a micro-assembly, but do me a pleasure. This is the scale of the "TT" means 1:120 .
> 
> https://youtu.be/tD9t3C2mKIQ


Cool video. Is this your first set? What is the brand of this model train kit?


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It is cool.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't help but wonder what kind of moron it takes to build a traffic circle around a railroad wye! Seems that's just asking for train/auto collisions.

But it is an interesting setup!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

CF-7 , that's sure one special looking engine


----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello from Slovakia,
after a long time, I bring two videos from the RENDEZ 2019 super railway event.

The first is also shorter, it's an event in short.





And the second is the competing defile of the locomotives on the turntable.





If you are interested in videos, give LIKE :thumbsup: and SHARE. And if you want more let´s SUBSCRIBE.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

When you're limited on staging space for your garden railroad.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Last month I was in Austria, where I spotted a number of trains, very beautiful country and beautiful trains as well.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Peter.v.L said:


> Last month I was in Austria, where I spotted a number of trains, very beautiful country and beautiful trains as well.


Those little switchers had some interesting shapes. That's the first time I've seen a steamer with reverse drive, for that lack of a better term. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

I was watching Cheers on Netflix a few days ago and ran across Season 8 Episode 6. It opens with a three rail track around the entire bar being operated by Cliff with a short Lionel freight train. After a few jokes Woody serves a beer and Cliff uses a flat car on the train to deliver a beer to Norm. It's good for a few chuckles. Check it out!


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

This Canadian Film Board documentary from the 60's about the rise of diesel and death of steam was entertaining. Includes interviews with the guys who ran the steamers and some inside the cab stuff.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

alman said:


> Great layout !
> 
> GRJ , what gauge would that be ?
> 
> I don't think it is H O !


 That's 3-rail O gauge.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

ErnestHouse said:


> This Canadian Film Board documentary from the 60's about the rise of diesel and death of steam was entertaining. Includes interviews with the guys who ran the steamers and some inside the cab stuff.


 I liked that video. But it always saddens me to see those old steamers, most of which ended up as scrap. There was so much history in them. hwell:

And the same for the early diesels...they're mostly gone too, cut up and melted down.  

Not enough city parks have an old locomotive for folks to learn and reminisce about. :dunno:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

*Did you see the rabbit?*

I never heard of a Model Engineering Exhibition until I was presented this on YouTube. This is really cool with a lot of really cool displays, and not all trains. I think I could spend the 27 minutes of this video at each booth. I did a search and found one in the U.S. called Cabin Fever. I haven't checked it out yet. I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!! I've never understood where people get the drive and skills to build such things. How do they get access to machines to fabricate the parts? I am in awe!!

Isn't it a shame that they have to wire them together to prevent theft!!


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

These tandem diesels were part of the Florida East Coast fleet that were converted to also run on LNG. The specially designed LNG tender between them is engineered to withstand being T-boned by a tractor trailer. All FEC freight is LNG. Also, there's a nice assortment of freight cars after the hoppers. YMMV


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Leads me to wonder...if the LNG tender is built that tough, how come LPG tankers aren't?  

Pretty locos...I like the colors and the scheme.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

A real hanging train in Tokyo. This would be interesting on a layout.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's a fun garden railroad switching operation. I really liked how he moved the camera around.


----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello,
I send my heartfelt greetings from Slovakia in these hard times.
Pleasant watching and good health.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chaostrain said:


> A real hanging train in Tokyo. This would be interesting on a layout.


What a wonderful thing! I imagine it took loads of money to build...you can see the huge amount of materials involved! But it is up out of the way not interfering with ground traffic. It seems so quiet, and is most likely just as comfortable. Adds a whole new definition to "EL".


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chaostrain said:


> Here's a fun garden railroad switching operation. I really liked how he moved the camera around.


What a wonderful excellent layout! It was fun riding along. The attack of the spider at 10:15 was momentarily noteworthy! What kind of couplers are those?...I've never seen those. Do all trains in this gauge have them?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Okey539 said:


> Hello,
> I send my heartfelt greetings from Slovakia in these hard times.
> Pleasant watching and good health.


Very interesting trains, a lot of variety of types. Thank you for showing them to us. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Magic


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

ummm wow...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The work it took to build that layout.


----------



## Okey539 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello again,
little news on my microlayout (TT 1:120)




🍻


----------

